# Making anything today?



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

These are my curried pickled quail eggs I made today, time for outside chores now.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that looks good! I made a couple loaves which was really dump cakes. I used up some stuff I had leftover. cream cheese, sour cream added some flour , b. pwd sug, eggs, a half can of mandarin oranges and dumped it in the pans. I don't have pics. because my son was here and he ate half of one right away and took the rest home. I only got a tiny piece. baked some chicken legs. he carried off 2 of those also.

started another pincushion with a baby shoe that I painted pale pink. laid out all my stuff to start another autumn wreath.(not that I don't have plenty but I like to make a couple new ones every year) I was going to buy a form but they cost a fortune so my son is going to cut some circles from plywood and i'll use those. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a pot of split pea with ham soup on the simmer on the stove and boy, it smells good. That's it, though.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

having dumplings with that Rae? if so i'll try to drop in. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia, were you to drop in, I'd make dumplings all day long!  What a lovely treat that would be.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Made a huge lasagna for the freezer with fresh homemade pasta. I have beans for ham soup tommorrow and beans for a batch of refired beans that will be canned. I have a large crock pot of pork for bbq pulled pork tonight and tommorrow the left overs will be made into enchiladas to freeze for quick dinners during the week when I don't feel like cooking.

Also made a carrot cake for my husbands deserts for the week.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Nothing special here. Supper will either be beef stew or grilled cheese and tomato soup. Gonna have to decide soon.

Spent hours last night and today cleaning up our shop. Of boy! It's not done, but we are making buckets of progress, which is super encouraging.

FINALLY found a paper with important notes on it that I'd been looking for this week. Typical. I lose stuff regularly, but technically it's almost never gone, just misplaced. Yippee, that I found it.

The kids are cooling off watching "who framed Roger rabbit?". I haven't seen it in at least a decade.

I think I'm going with grilled cheese and tomato soup, maybe with a nice salad and some canned fruit. I think I'm gonna need a nap after though, lol.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cut and pitted 3 bushel of prunes and put in the dehydrator. Picked all the red tomatoes from the garden before it rains again. 8-5 gallon buckets full. I pulled 3 up and hung upside down in the shop. Will dehydrate them when the prunes are done. I picked 6 more lugs of Brooks prunes and put in the springhouse. Watered everything good, the dahlias are huge and full of blooms, petunias are about done, they don't like the cool temps. The 2 big pots came back good after cutting back a month ago, the rest have gotten small leaves and few blooms. Time to pull them up, not enough time to cut back and come back before frost, plus the cool temps. Apple picking time, Gravensteins are ready. Nice big, beautiful apples. Picked all the squah and put them in the barn, buried them in the hay pile....James


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

My apple trees, aside from the ancient ones that were here when we moved in (delicious but small and sporadic) are all young, the Holstein was the first one I planted and this is it's first year with fruit on...two beautiful apples


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

labor day here today. I did a few things. started on another pair of wool socks. made a few ham sandwiches. used the ham in the large cans. mashed it added some sweet pickles, mayo, shallots etc. they were so good I ate 4 and I don't usually eat them, made a flourless choc. roll. spread a little raspberry jam in as filling. served with whipped cream. spent the afternoon mostly on the deck just loafing and eating. have to make up for this tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Salsa. SO. Much. Salsa. After it's all said and done I have 20 half-pints, 20 pints, and 3 quarts (because I was so tired of it, lol). This is not counting the 3 pint jars in the fridge that wouldn't fit in the canner, and the 2 jars I sent home with my parents after they visited today. Tomorrow I'm making tomato paste, and then I need a break from canning for a day or two. I may be tired of it now, but I will be so happy for all of this come winter.  (I'm also MAKING an effort to keep a better attitude.)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never tasted salsa in my life. perhaps it's not something people make around here. never heard any of my friends mention it. I didn't make anything in the kitchen today. I had a cleaning lady in there and had to stay out. just kills me when I can't get my stove going to bake at least one thing a day.

I intend to make up for it tomorrow and make a lemon pie, cheese scones and maybe cinnamon buns. I got windows coming on Thursday and I feed all the workers. my son is cutting out the forms for my wreaths tonight so I sorted out a few more things for that. went out and gathered some acorns that are dropping from the neighbors tree to use as well. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so far today I've made a lemon pie, cheese scones and a sour cream struesel cake. i'll get to the cinnamon buns later tonight so they'll be fresher for tomorrow. right now I'm doing a bit of sewing and sorting out my autumn decorations. ~Georgia


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Oh lovely! I'm going to make a sticky malt loaf now.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Whhhiiich will likely turn out terribly.

It's a British recipe I've made before so all the amounts are in grams, however my digital scale seems to have gone haywire so all my quantities were guessed.

I'll find out how bad it is in about a half hour


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It's perfect! I'm in shock


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

newfieannie said:


> so far today I've made a lemon pie, cheese scones and a sour cream struesel cake. i'll get to the cinnamon buns later tonight so they'll be fresher for tomorrow. right now I'm doing a bit of sewing and sorting out my autumn decorations. ~Georgia



Recipes, please?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

for the sour cream cake? the scones are just in my head. flour.bpowder. salt,pepper.butter,sourcream, grated cheddar cheese ,shallots, (I braise mine a bit) little milk or heavy cream (leftover stuff) if it's too firm. this is a savory scone so no sugar.I take the easy way and drop my scones. so the dough is softer than it would be if you rolled them like most people do.415 to 420 degrees at 20 min or so. depends on the oven. some like 450 for scones. small chunks of ham is also good in these~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh I see. sticky malt loaf is similar to a fruit loaf. never looked it up before but one of my husband's use to mention it. his mother made it. they were from Lincolnshire. I've never tried it but if the malt is anything like we use to have as children I did like that. haven't seen it in years. we use to keep it in the fridge and every morning we would have to take a tsp. mom said it was a tonic and would keep us healthy. I remember it was thick. I must see if it's in the stores in n.s and try this. ~Georgia


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I buy the malt from a home brewing supply store


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I almost finished the first of four cookbooks my daughter and I are assembling today. Not food, but food related. It's got a table of contents listing 43 suppers, and each supper has all the recipes written out for each thing in that meal. Need to add a few more, but gotta find them, lol.

Trying to set the kids up for easier success now that they're cooking more independently. We don't have all our recipes memorized and sometimes time gets wasted finding where the recipes all are in my recipe shelf area.

We even have been making a supper schedule to try out planning when to cook them throughout the year. Won't be able to be a perfect plan, but at least its a framework.

It's coming together. Got three more I'm working on. They'll be smaller, breakfast stuff, lunch stuff, and special holiday meals. Taking longer than I wanted to get time to spread it out and work through it, but we'll get there.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just pulled a few cinnamon buns out of the oven. not up to my standards. I think it was the yeast. they'll do in a pinch though . on the other hand my son will probably have them all eaten by the time I get back tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh goodness. I would be happy to trade salsa for those delicious looking scones!

Today I made sun dried tomatoes and some roasted garlic tomatoes sauce. Tomorrow it's hot pepper sauce and soft pretzels. (everyone's baking sounds and looks amazing.)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I didn't really do much with "making" this today. just stuck in a few faux flowers etc. an old handbag I bought in Florida about 15 years ago and never figured out what colors would go with it so never used it. I got to thinking last night while I was getting ready for my autumn decorating. it might look good hung on the chimney. love the vibrant colors of the bag for this time of the year! I might tweak it a bit yet but I do like it. what say you? ~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Newfieannie that bag looks great, perfect for this time of year. You are so creative! I never would have thought of that!

Today I baked a double batch of chocolate chips cookies because the weather is so cool! I sent half the cookies home with my Dad and step mom when they stopped in to pick up their dog. My kids already decimated what was left but I did manage to save some for my hubby. It's been months since I baked cookies and I knew they would go pretty fast. It's nice to know they were enjoyed!

Now, what to bake tomorrow?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

wreath I threw together this morning with one of the circles my son cut out. just a boa from the dollar store that I thought might work for autumn with a few leaves etc.think i'll tweak this also later. too bright in this room but it's raining out.a burlap bow to the side might look good. might make something to use up my apples this afternoon. a cake or something. ~Georgia


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh I absolutely LOVE that wreath! 
I haven't been feeling well at all, and have been slacking a little in the kitchen. Today I made baby food and tomorrow I'm going to make banana bread. I also have a crocheted blanket for DS that I need to work on while he is at school.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I made my Yvonne happy today. I spent all morning at the pain management clinic getting started with a program that hopefully will make me human again. An hours drive each way and two hours talking with two doctors and a shrink sucked up the whole morning. Well worth it though just to hear her smile. :rock:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

hope you are feeling better soon Saritamae! I'm working on another wreath tonight. couldn't get anything done on it today. my son was here painting the kitchen so I was trying to help him move stuff and my friend fell twice last night and I thought for sure he had broken his false knee. he was skinned up pretty bad but he came back in a few hours so I was busy with him also. this is a christmasy one. I hope to have 2. I just love it! 

using up the old potpourri and a couple of the new ones. smells divinely. I have a couple more hours work on it. i want to cover as much of the wood as i can but i painted it cranberry splash and i think it looks good anyway i thought I would make a red plaid bow and hanger when I am finished to set it off. this would be inside although I do cover my wreaths if it calls for rain anyway but I don't think it would hold up outside and too much work to lose it! needless to say i didn't get any baking done today. i hope to make apple rolls with lemon sauce tomorrow. enjoy your night everyone!~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made a few apple dumpling roll-ups to use up the apples cause I don't eat them raw. couldn't remember the exact recipe so had to improvise. found a similar recipe on all cooks I think it was when it was too late. only made a small batch but used a lot of sauce just because! boy were they good with the lemon sauce and whipping cream! didn't even wait to whip it. just poured it on. 

mom use to make these at least once a week for when we came home from school. she timed taking them from the oven just as we came in. never could figure how she did that(might have something to do with the fact that we lived next door to the school) this would be in the autumn which made me think of making them today. it will soon be here. the house is filled with the smell of cinnamon. I always use extra.

got moose meat stew cooking also today. don't think I got that in the picture. still working on my wreath but I washed 6 loads already today and not much time to get at it. it's a glorious day and I dried most of my stuff outside. ~Georgia


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Last night I startd a crock pot of yogurt. Today I started a batch of lactofermented ginger carrots and tonight were about to bake a couple of loaves of saurdough.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

i'm just making a mess today...does that count?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

talk about a mess. took me a couple hours to clean up all the dishes and pots and pans yesterday! my kitchen is not much like the cleaning lady left it last week! made some tomato bread, an apple loaf and marble squares. finished another wreath with some silk leaves, a few spruce buds and acorns. had to have some more food on hand. my sweet boy is coming in around 11am to sit with my friend so I can get out a bit and shop until I drop . tomato bread is his favorite!~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been so busy with chores and engine shows that all I've managed to make in the last few days besides a mess is a batch of cupcakes, that are almost gone already. I'll have to find time to bake again tomorrow!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

finished off my large wreath for the deck this morning. I had no sooner had it out when my neighbor ask me where I bought it. not likely. michaels want too much for the small ones. much less this big. it'll do I guess. I wont do a large one like that on the dining room table anymore though. takes up too much room. got to figure out how to cover it in the rain so I don't have to take it in. might tape together a couple refuse bags

couldn't find any white pumpkins so I painted an orange one. out in the shed now drying. i'll show you when I make it elegant.

might make a couple lemon loaves and some more date loaves today for my Autumn tea party next week. hope the weather stays like this. just beautiful! nice and cool for working too. ~Georgia


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I've been slacking as we have restoration contractors in (in theory...this is going sloooooowly) fixing water damage from a bad pipe.

I can't to laundry or clean properly so I've been concentrating on rearranging things outside and in the coops and shed.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I tried my hand at making apple butter in the crockpot. It LOOKS burnt and I was really disappointed until I tried it. Tastes pretty darn good! Next time I think I will adjust the cooking temp, since I think my crock pot cooks hotter than it should. I put it all in jars and processed it, now I'm making a pot of strawberry applesauce and a bigger pot of chunky. I also have the dehydrator out and as soon as I get the baby down for a nap I'm going to put a batch of apple rings in. Can anyone guess what I did last weekend? Lol. I'm going to go pick another bushel in a couple of weeks to make pie filling. Tonight we are going out to the new house to mark out with the location for the new chicken coop.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Newfieannie, seeing all your wreaths has inspired me to try to make one. I don't know how I'll find the time, but I really want to try! 

Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, nothing to it really. if I can do it anybody can. the frames are just circles my son cut from old wood laying around as I mentioned previously. i only do it bit by bit as I get time from looking after my friend who has dementia. mostly when I put him down for a rest.like right now. (but I'm a driven woman. can't just sit there doing nothing)I think it's a throwback from when mom use to say"now girls do something. you know the devil will find work for idle hands"lol

I bet none of you make the mess I do when you are baking. I just can't seem to function unless I have every pot and pan in the house dirty. I was only half ways through here where you see all that mess. had to make more loaves because I gave my son most everything I made and he will be in again tomorrow to sit with Murray.still plan on making a couple jelly rolls tonight and I got to find an hour to dig over my new perennial bed that I let go this summer. I ordered a 100 dollars worth or so of bulbs from the guy 2 doors down and they will be here on the 30th and I have no place prepared for them. 

finished off my sweet pumpkin today. some hard to find white pumpkins around here so I painted this one. see my name on the very top. that was a pin my sis gave me many years ago. enjoy! ~Georgia


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Fire starters,
Dehydrating potatoes, and oranges for fruitcakes in the future.
And got to make a batch of yogurt.
The cop leading butcher feast Saturday wife's asked for it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Making hay today. 

Also re-installed my dishwasher after I got it back from the repair man this morning.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I didn't have too much time to bake today, but I did make a banana bread, which turned out delicious, even the kids liked it! I just couldn't let those over ripe bananas go to waste!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here. I had 3 that were almost black. 2 of those loaves in the pic. are banana. my son likes them with choc. chips so I threw in a cupful. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no baking today. I've been busy digging sheep manure into the garden. I might make a choc. torte for supper though! found a bag of small white pumpkins and decorated them. got them out on the stump by the gate that I put a display on every year. the black ones are covered with panty hose. by the time I get around to doing stuff it's gone out of style. always happens. no matter. I like it. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

anyone else making anything? it doesn't have to be food. the title of the thread only says making anything today that could be anything. anybody knitting socks(cant get the question mark to work) I started a pair but didn't get too far. got to knit 10 pairs before Christmas.

made a blueberry cake for dessert tonight. served it with orange cream ice cream.I ate 3 pieces. ran up and downstairs several times but don't think that will do it. when I get murray in bed I think iÃ¨ll turn over the new perennial bed before the rain comes. all that digging should help because its as dry as a bone!(the apostrophy is not working either. keyboard might be shot. \Georgia


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie, I think it would be nice if you would consider adopting me and with any luck at all, your baking and crafting experience may rub off enough to put me in the passable range.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm almost finished w/ one pair of socks, have another one started on another set of needles. And I have a dress that only needs to be hemmed in order to be finished, has been waiting patiently for 2 weeks. 

I'm making a pot of beans. Does that count, too?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure does! I'd like to have a pot on right now. I ran out of molasses and I can't get good beans without having molasses in them. just the way we always had them growing up. ~Georgia


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Txsteader said:


> I'm almost finished w/ one pair of socks, have another one started on another set of needles. And I have a dress that only needs to be hemmed in order to be finished, has been waiting patiently for 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm making a pot of beans. Does that count, too?


I have one sock that needs to be finished and I better get motivated soon or everybody is going to get yarn and IOU's for Christmas. 

Sewing is one of those great mysteries to me and I have concluded that my world is a lot safer if I avoid dangerous equipment.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I thought I could get out and spread a few bags of soil and sheep manure today that my son dropped off but the rain is coming down in buckets that we sorely need here. might get at it around lunch time when I put murray down for his nap. if it doesn't slack there is always rubber raingear.

I wanted a burgundy velvet pumpkin but didn't have that color in my stash and didn't want to buy it at todays prices. figured I had a burgundy sweater amoungst my 40 or so that I could sacrifice. didn't come out too bad. rather have the velvet though. i'll look in SA and might find a child's dress. had one last year but used it for something else. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

and she has a little baby too! forgot to say I couldn't find anything for a stem and I didn't want to go scrounging outside in this weather so I used a jam spreader in shape of grapes. I figure whatever works! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

supposed to be sunny today but it's raining again. cleaned up my bedroom and changed back to flannelette sheets. made a few lemon loaves etc. covered a pumpkin with an old sweater that belonged to my husband. rolled a few flowers with stuff I had laying around and glued them on. all I have is high temp guns and burnt my fingers something awful . still I like it. got to get me another glue gun when I go shopping again. ~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

All I've been making lately is baked goods. The kids are eating me out of house and home. This happens every fall. Sunday I made a batch of Snickerdoodle cookies. They didn't last 6 hours! So on Monday I made a double batch and today I baked chocolate cupcakes. The guys are here again so I'm sure I'll have to bake again tomorrow!

At least it's nice to have my baking appreciated!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, nothing like having your food appreciated and these are sure to be. poor cakes I made for my son for when he is in hunting. where I come from all the men would take these in hunting and fishing with them. don't think they do it there now but my son does because he has me and I still do all that rough cooking. got to make a lemon roll in a bit and then I think i'll start on some mittens made from felt to make a banner for Christmas if I can figure it out. it's only in my mind so far. made a big burlap bow today for the silk leaf wreath up above there somewhere. forget which post. sure sets it off.~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made a lemon roll to have a little mug-up while I'm working. only takes 5 min. to mix up and 10 to bake. a few to roll. i ate 3 pieces but I'm working hard. I cleaned all my white woodwork and glass in the doors. that is so tedious especially if it's been awhile lol! cleaned all my light fixtures upstairs. this old house is from the 50's and they have 6 of these on this level. i was thinking of changing to something easier to clean but i love these. same kind my mother had. they're wondering what struck them today .they are so clean and shiny! oh well. i'll get back to them again in a couple years.

cut out my mittens that i mentioned. 6 should be enough for a banner since i got a new window and it's narrower. didn't have a pattern but they'll be okay once i get bits of lace,vintage buttons and whatnot on them. anyone else making stuff today? ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

i made the Nesco cooker full of 2 very tiny beef roasts today with tons of carrots & garden potatoes + had it full of cooking water which now i call beef broth. going to turn most of it into what we call stew otherwise known as veg. beef soup. Tom. i'll make noodles & add to turkey &/or chicken broth for a few more soup choices to have around the next few weeks while i recover from retina surgery & have to stay out of the kitchen & no cooking for a few weeks. want some stuff that is easy to warm up for dh & then me in a week or so when i have regained more vision.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Cauliflower and spinach soup and some greens from the garden are cooking away.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

finished my little mittens today. nothing elaborate. just bits and pieces. the blanket stitch was supposed to be showing but some how everything got turned around. i'll just call it primitive. now I got to figure out how to get a string on this banner,. the others I made from cardboard and punched out holes. i'll figure it out though. got a month and a half before I need it. I had an idea while I was making them that I would do the same thing for mittens to hang on my display sled on the front step. only stuff them with batting. I got lots of red felt left.~Georgia


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> finished my little mittens today. nothing elaborate. just bits and pieces. the blanket stitch was supposed to be showing but some how everything got turned around. i'll just call it primitive. now I got to figure out how to get a string on this banner,. the others I made from cardboard and punched out holes. i'll figure it out though. got a month and a half before I need it. I had an idea while I was making them that I would do the same thing for mittens to hang on my display sled on the front step. only stuff them with batting. I got lots of red felt left.~Georgia


My friend has a store and she makes mittens like yours only smaller, hangs them from a piece of sisal twine with clothes pins and they are sold as rustic advent calendars.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's an idea! that would work for my laundry room for another banner I'm making where I already got my mothers old washboard etc.displayed . got a big ball of twine here my mother saved over the years. ~Georgia


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Newfie, could you use a heavy thread and run a stitch under the cuffs of the mitts and tie or stitch it to the string? That would make it pretty much invisible eh? And I was thinking for the next one you make you could turn a small edge over on the mitts to create a pocket for the string to go through? I would hang them right on the string and then add your little bits and pieces from there. BTW, I really like how you decorated them. They're cute as a button


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

too cold to work outside today rain and wind so decided to make a pineapple upside down cake. first time I've gotten one to come out intact. usually I'm scraping most of it off the bottom and trying to make the top look a bit after the way. not today. was it ever tasty! I could eat 3 or 4 pieces but I restrained myself. for awhile anyway! 

got 1/2 my sock done also this morning while I was waiting for the cake to bake. made a mistake and didn't notice it until I was 7 or so rows away. just left it. it's just my bed socks. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

our poor thread has been neglected and I know you are all making something this time of the year. I made 2 apple pies this morning. also some banana cookies to use up the bananas I put in the cupboard a week ago and forgot about. they turned out real good. mom use to make these along with others for Christmas gifts. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah I know it's a rough lookin apple pie since I do take more time with them but I already ate 2 pieces of the other and it was so good! best pastry I've made! ~Georgia


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> yeah I know it's a rough lookin apple pie since I do take more time with them but I already ate 2 pieces of the other and it was so good! best pastry I've made! ~Georgia


It looks pretty yummy to me and I'd love to have a piece.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

turned 30 hard boiled eggs into 60 deviled egg halves. now they say the weather may turn from flooding rain to icy roads by evening tomorrow for the trip home so we may not even go out of town... hope dh truly LOVES deviled eggs if that happens!!!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

now that's a lot of devilled eggs! I always made a big batch for my church group and they would clean them off in no time. I don't eat eggs myself but my husband would polish those off .he liked shrimp cut up in his. ~Georgia


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm making sausage rolls to take to Thanksgiving at my Aunt and Uncle in law's


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

Baklava is in the oven and i started a table runner for a christmas present


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made a few cupcakes to use up the leftover cream cheese. I always grab a cake mix for cupcakes but today I made them from scratch. made a tie back for my kitchen door curtain . used a hair clip and glued on a poinsettia. also made a couple lace ones for my bathroom. didn't have another clip so glued on a clothespin. just stupid stuff I do while I'm waiting for my baking.

started on the wreath my son cut out for me for January. got a couple more things to glue on. might use small snowflakes but I like the way it's coming along. anyone else making anything ? ~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Annie, those Banana Cookies look wonderful. Care to share the recipe? I'm always looking for new cookie recipes to add to my tried and true ones.

Your decorations are beautiful too. You are one talented lady!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure, no problem! i'll get it later when I go upstairs. this is one that I have a recipe for because it was moms~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

banana oatmeal cookies

1 1/2 c. flour
salt
1/2 tsp. soda
1/2 tsp. nutmeg(optional)
3/4 tsp. cinnamon more or less
3/4 c. marg.or butter
1 c. white sugar
1 egg
1 c. mashed banana
1 tsp. vanilla
1 1/2 c. rolled oats
1/2 c. chopped nuts or coconut.

mix as usual and drop . bake at 350 depending on your oven for 12 to 15 min.or until golden brown. I always test one on foil . Enjoy! ~Georgia a cup of sugar is too sweet in this one for me. just do 1/2 first and taste


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made another apple pie tonight but I cooked the apples a bit first the way mom made hers. with apple juice, cornstarch, cinn, nutmeg etc. I didn't have any apple juice so I used pineapple. she would put stars on hers too this time of the year. can't wait for it to cool a bit so I can have some with that heavy cream. ~Georgia


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I made my Yvonne happy today. I spent all morning at the pain management clinic getting started with a program that hopefully will make me human again. An hours drive each way and two hours talking with two doctors and a shrink sucked up the whole morning. Well worth it though just to hear her smile. :rock:


YH I hope you have great success with the pain clinic. I go to one in My Juliet, TN, it is 1 1/2 hrs each way. For my injections I have to go to Antioch, TN which is about 2 hours each way. I am having a radio frequency injection next week and I am praying it gives me some relief because right now I am miserable.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Made the middle boys some lined pj pants, working on a star wars quilt for oldest boy for christmas


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Finished one bright baby quilt, finished piecing the big sister twin size matching quilt. Worked on one of the Veteran's quilt top 17 more to go. lol!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Today I made brownies and meatballs.

Got to get started on the Christmas decorations soon.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sitting here tonight waiting for the first snowfall! I always like to wait up for the first one. decided to clean out and throw away the old faded burlap from my autumn basket that I had out for display for autumn. then I thought I always planned to make a set of burlap place mats. why don't I use this as a practice piece? so I did. I didn't measure anything. just slapped it together rough but in doing so I got a lot of ideas for my fancy set I plan to make during the long winter. hope you all enjoy your weekend! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

getting ready to pk my marmalade and pickles for gift giving today. still got to make a bunch more tops. takes awhile for those. everything worked out well. the marmalade is lovely with ritz crackers and cream cheese.

I think I will throw together a Christmas cake after. didn't plan on one or it should have been made. i'll just do one that doesn't require much aging. not that it will get much chance to age here. what are you making?~Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been making tons of toffee to give as hostess gifts (oddly, people keep inviting me for parties and meals) and holiday presents for my Postie, Fed Ex delivery and UPS delivery guys and anyone else I can think of. I'm starting to think the dinner invitations are just to get more toffee!  Works for me. 

Your lid cozies are so cute, Georgia! Love the look of your marmalade, too!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

boy I'm fast again today and don't you just hate people who brag unless of course it's the unvarnished truth!. cake and pan being prepared. cake ready for oven. still there's something niggling at me that I've forgotten. now if this comes out all crumbly you wont get any pics. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all finished! all I have to do is wrap it in soaked cheesecloth and hope I can hide it to mellow a bit for a week or so. ~Georgia


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm planning on chili for dinner one night this week so i'll cook the beans in the crock pot today.

I might make some Christmas candy.

I wasn't planning on a fruitcake but Georiga's looked so good I might root around the pantry and see if I have the stuff to make one.

Big project today is to clean the house so we can decorate.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's it. last thing I'm baking tonight! it is almost 8pm and I've been at it since 5am. I still have 3 sets of sheets to wash tonight but the washer and dryer takes care of that . my raisin bread is usually a bit heavy but I tried mixing it with water tonight instead of water and milk and I think that did the trick. it is quite light. can't really tell with the taste because it's so fresh but I think it will pass. the only other thing I can see is I could have added another 1/2 cup sugar which I will do next time. ~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

All these treats look so good! Everyone has been really busy!

Today I baked spice cupcakes for my guys to snack on now.

I also baked 3 batches of oatmeal cookies for Christmas. I give away so many cookies that I already have people asking if they are on my list!

I don't mind though. I enjoy baking but I definitely don't need the calories!


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't been making anything lately but the usual bread and dinner, but I have tackled a big old project. It's a Christmas surprise, so I can't tell anyone else but I'm proud of myself and I needed to share with someone! 

A couple of years ago, I started making a crocheted blanket for my grandfather. It's nothing fancy, just a granny square blanket made out of large squares. Well I worked as fast as I could at the time, but I was a beginner and I couldn't get it finished before he passed. DS asked if I would finish it and let him have it. I told him yes, but I had to put it up for a while. It has been sitting in my room for two years now. I haven't been able to bring myself to finish it, but I couldn't get rid of it either. A few days ago, I got it out to look at it, and it's like something has been urging me on to get it done. I have been working on it for a couple of hours every day while DS is at school, and should have it finished in time for Christmas. I've had more than one good cry (I miss my grandfather terribly right now.), but I'm finding that finishing it has been very therapeutic. Once I finally get it done, I'll post some pictures. Just finally sharing with someone that I'm working on it has given me even more motivation to work on it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I got 4 quilts pieced,batted,backed for the Veterans in the local nursing home for Christmas. Just got 15 to go by the 23rd and between now and then got two doctors appointments. Also did 3loads of laundry,washed,dried,put away,cleaned house,played with Strawberry, she thinks she neglected because she doesn't have my undivided attention lol.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Strawberry has taken an interest in quilting, this afternoon she sat on my lap while quilting. She stands on back legs while I am at the cutting table. Her paws on the ruler helping cutting or hindered me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do envy you that can make quilts. I covered a couple of old ones belong to mother but that's about it. best I can do is glue myself to the kitchen stove. keep at it Saritamae. we'll be waiting for pics. ~Georgia


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I made play dough with my 3 year old


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Got the last of the decorating done.
Made a door hanging from the trimmed tree limbs and leftover decorations.
Gingerbread is chilling in the fridge.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have the sugar cookie dough and gingerbread dough in the frig as well, thats what prompted the playdough little one wanted to play with the cookie dough. You all make me feel like I need to do so much more than I am doing. This year has been a flop.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Forecast, pace yourself


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Besides it anyone is a flop that would probably be me right now. American Legion and VFW Posts I belong to asked if I could make blankets for the veterans in the local nursing home. I have 5 blankets pieced,batted and backed done. My posts want all 19 done by the 23rd. Not happening unless I get some sleep,help.


----------



## swansongzoso (Feb 6, 2012)

Baked 4 loaves of delicious bread. &#128523;


----------



## swansongzoso (Feb 6, 2012)

Txsteader said:


> I'm almost finished w/ one pair of socks, have another one started on another set of needles. And I have a dress that only needs to be hemmed in order to be finished, has been waiting patiently for 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm making a pot of beans. Does that count, too?


Pics? &#128513;


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Forcast, I hear you. I'm feeling terribly rushed and unfocused right now. I feel like I'm way behind. Decorating isn't done, tree's not up, shopping isn't done, etc.

I decided to change my thinking around. Instead, I can say: I got my Christmas cards done, some of the cookies in the freezer, some of the shopping done, what has been bought is wrapped and put away, the tree has been bought and is outside by the barn in a bucket of water, and I know what I'm making for Christmas dinner.

And if I don't get everything finished, I figure I can console myself by saying that although I'm not done, my bank account is healthy again because of all the extra time I've had to spend working.

It's all a matter of perspective. I wish my kids were little again so I could spend the day with them playing with playdoh. Enjoy where you are right now, it goes by too fast.

Not to mention, there is not such thing as the perfect Christmas anyway. No one will notice if you forget to make a particular type of cookie, but the little one will notice if you don't have time to spend together.

Oh, I forgot! I did make 3 batches of sugar cutout cookies today. But I didn't get the laundry done!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Still working on quilts, if I do this next year I'm starting in Feb. That way not a lot of pressure on me.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I wish I could play with my sons,I wish I hadn't have work two jobs,still did my military service while they were growing up. Enjoy your 3 year old will you can because one day you blink and he or she will be all grown up. I'm lucky to see my youngest once a year. And this year we won't be able to be together for a few hours on Christmas eve. My special friend unit is being deployed again. So we won't be together either. Cherish your child, cause all to soon they are grown up.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks like everyone is hard at it! made some red and green pepper relish and my sons favorite cookie. I had the peppers all cut and ready and discovered I didn't have any cider vinegar or pectin. used white vinegar but didn't know what to do about pectin. thought about plain gelatin. scrapped that and used about 3 T. jello pwd. really turned out good. I could eat it with a spoon. really good on bacon dippers. bet it would go good with cream cheese too but I couldn't take time to soften mine up. ~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

The last few days have been super busy, but I have managed to make 2 batches of peanut butter cookies and 2 batches of ginger snap cookies.

My work load is almost over for the year, so I can finish my shopping tomorrow and start to finish up my baking. I should be done by the evening of the 23rd, so I can deliver the cookies to everyone on the 24th!

Next year I have to plan better because I feeling frazzled and exhausted! Then again I say that every year and it hasn't gotten any better yet!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Still working on quilts for Veterans, got 6 pieced,batted,backed,and binding on,got 2 pillows cross stitched,backed, 1 more afghan finished and 1 almost finished. Found out today they want them by Wednesday noon. I'll be glad when this project is done.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

threw together a pineapple roll for my supper tonight. I make a couple a week but haven't made one in 2 weeks or more and I was craving one. used some smuckers pineapple jam I found a couple months ago. 2 slices with lots of cream was my supper.

later tonight I thought I would make a pincushion from a baby's shoe for a last minute gift if I'm not too tired. I was out shopping today and it's crazy out there! not moving again until after the new year.~ Georgia


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Got 6 pillowcases made, 6 quilts done,


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Yesterday I got my three cold dips made, par boiled the yam and the deviled eggs. I got the pumpkin rolls made but still need to fill them.

Today after a dash to the grocers it will be the pie, the hot dip, slicing the meat and cheese tray, and prepping the crock pot items: bbq smokies, green beans, candied yam.

Tomorrow will probably be cinnamon rolls and dinner rolls.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife just frosted the last yulekake of the season.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Making some treats for the family on Christmas day...


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

cast iron said:


> Making some treats for the family on Christmas day...


:snerk:


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

cfuhrer said:


> the hot dip, slicing the meat and cheese tray, and prepping the crock pot items: bbq smokies, green beans, candied yam.


Those will all have to wait until day of. :whining fit: I miss my second fridge! 

I could do a cooler on the porch but out temps are swinging so wildly that I just don't trust that I won't have to find room in the house anyway.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I finished building the custom pantry door spice racks for my wife (that she's wanted for years). Also finished making stretching frames for my daughter's canvas artwork. Lot's of time, but only about $4 in materials.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Cinnamon rolls are on the second rise.
Lemon pie just needs meringue.
Crab dip and bean dip are heating as are the barbeque smokies.

Presents are wrapped.

Just need to slice some cheese and summer sausage and lay it all out.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Made the baked ziti, sausage and peppers and meatballs for Christmas dinner today. It took me about 7 hours, but now I should be able to enjoy Christmas Day too, instead of being stuck in the kitchen all day!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Finished the quilts for the Veterans, finished 1 baby quilt, started the second. Emptied 2 hampers of fabric scraps making quilts, just got one hamper of scraps left. Started gathering the fabrics for queen sized 3D Dragon quilt for oldest son. This quilt is whimsical, only need to cut out 6950 3 inch squares in the colors of black,navy,hunter green, Heather grey,gold. Making bread in morning. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I did not make a single thing today...thank goodness!

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

didn't make a thing here either. ate too many sweets. going on a diet. just pulled a chicken out of the fridge. i'll have that roasted tomorrow with a few veggies but no dessert. this all depends on the power staying on. we have a significant storm coming our way tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Full on leftover mode until the new year.

New year's day will be pork bone beans (or maybe lentils).
Then hubbs wants to go low carb fora few weeks in the new year.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I had such big plans, to make bread, get that second baby quilt top pieced together, but alas I fell asleep in the recliner and didn't do a durn thing.&#128512;


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was gonna put up bread today too but by the time I got the driveway and walkways salted I was just too tired. maybe we'll get at it tomorrow. I like to start my bread early in the morning since I do it all by hand. ~Georgia


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm making memories today.

My youngin' and I are cuddled under a blankie catching up on Christmas movies.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Today I started staining the baseboards for the kitchen remodel. They are quite long and I have to work on them in the house so I can only do 4 or 5 at a time. Two coats of stain today, then two coats of varnish tomorrow, then switch out and start on the next 4 or 5 boards.

I figure I should have them all done by Monday night, just in time to start working again on Tuesday!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Cheesecake in the oven now.
Ham bone and beans on friday.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've only made 1pan of bread since new years and that was inferior . I'm useless at one pan. VD is coming up and my favorite time of the year. many here know that was when I was married for the first time. lots of water under the bridge since that time but that is the one I celebrate. VD is like Christmas here.

I have lots of indoor decorations but not a lot for outdoors. thought I'd throw together something primitive for the new gate I had put on my deck last summer. didn't spend anything on it( that was my NY resolution .to build up my bank account.) the board was one I have had for many years. would use it to take my cakes to parties. 

I planned on cutting out the heart and stapling some felt on back but my saw was out at the barn so I scrounged around and found some xmas red paint. then I thought the knot holes looked bad so looked again and found antique white. then I thought I'd add a bit of lace and a few more things. bored a couple holes and pulled some twine through . hung it on the gate where it's going in feb. and took a pic. I see now the love could do with a bit of work. maybe paint it over and then use block letters. still haven't got my baby shoe pincushion done but I have everything I need for it. so what are you making? ~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

For the first time since before Christmas, I actually baked today! And thankfully it wasn't cookies. I made chocolate cupcakes and my boys are thrilled!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Been working on afghan for my dad for his birthday which is in March. The pattern is called cross hatched. Will post when finished.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I baked a couple loaves of whole wheat bread and knitting baby socks at the moment.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Not feeling real ambitious today, but I did make brownies!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Finished an afghan made with crocheted quilt patters; log cabin,Granny square, fence rail, yellow brick row, 9 patch really quite cute. Started on Christmas for this year.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just a mess! I'm spending the day cleaning closets and going through old papers, trying to get organized.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm getting ready for the storm coming our way tonight. high winds and lots of rain and heavy snow on tues depending on which forecast you look at. brought in my snow shovels and salt upstairs and down. made some more bread. nothing inferior about this lot. light as a feather! made some corn beef hash. looks like a mess but it's delicious! also made a vanilla pudd. it is just package stuff but instead of all milk I put 1/4 coffee cream. is that ever good tasting. probably fattening but good! ~Georgia


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I made wheat crackers today and while I wouldn't consider them a success by any stretch of the imagination. The big guy shared part of his with the dog and it seems she buried it somewhere in the house


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

wr said:


> I made wheat crackers today and while I wouldn't consider them a success by any stretch of the imagination. The big guy shared part of his with the dog and it seems she buried it somewhere in the house


That sounds like Loudo...he hides all kinds of things under my desk.  He likes to steal the other dogs toys and hide them under there. He will also take a ball of yarn.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I spun up some double ply yarn and used my yarn ball winder to tidy up a big bag of skeins and a little tangled one. Now I am finishing up with an all natural Beet dye which has light creme color Alpaca simmered in it. It will sit all night and be ready for rinsing tomorrow. The fixative was vinegar water. Dinner was a warm up so that doesn't count.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Finished one Granny Square afghan, working on dad's. Cooked up some pasta might take a nap, got my days and night mixed up again.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

another storm coming! actually it's already beating against the windows. rain ,high wind,sleet,snow and what not. got the shovels and salt brought inside each door. cooking up a bit of grub now in case of power outages and whatnot. roasted a chicken to take apart in a bit and make some chicken fried rice. boiled some eggs for sandwiches, made a bread pudding from some leftover raisin bread. ever good with a dab of ice cream and some rum sauce. I hardly ever lose power but across the city my friends do so I like to be prepared in case they pile in on me. got lots of home made bread etc .

also working on my crafts for VD. I had these hearts for years. bought them at the dollar store. 3 or 4 as a hanging. never bothered to use them until now. cut them apart and made some rosettes to glue on. put a mop button on the back. I plan to hang them on my outside tree. enjoy your weekend everyone! ~Georgia


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Newfieannie, your are a talented lady! Oh, and I think I could eat the whore bowl of your bread pudding. Chicken looks wonderful.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

-3 here today so think i'll make up a pot of that lentil soup recipe i just posted. home made bread sounds god too. i was a baker in an elementary school for 15 yrs & made 2200 hot rolls at a time all from scratch once a week. easy at work with giant 60 qt mixer & huge convection oven. however at home i struggle with making a dozen!
wow if i could just have that giant mixer & giant oven again i'd be in business!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh I wouldn't mind having that myself. I could bake from daylight to dark and then start all over again. 

does this look like an elegant chocolate torte to you? didn't think so but that's what it started out as. sunk like a rock when I put it in the oven,. I'm definitely slipping. I've made hundreds of these with no failures.

I hate to waste so I just took pieces and layered it with a few raspberries. it was delicious but I planned on the torte tomorrow for my tea party. i'll have to make another in a bit and pawn this off on my son. 

on the other hand I could probably get away with serving it . just make it a little more elegant. perhaps make a decadent chocolate sauce.maybe they wont know but what it was meant to be like that since none of them cook and bake. ~Georgia


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Making up a couple of weeks of meals up for the freezer. 
Sketching out queen sized 3D Dragon sitting in class foot tub,looking out dungeon window. Princess in gilded birdcage with pools of tears on the dank dark floor.
Working on Strawberry's training.
Going to make apple pear tarts to make up too, got apples needs used up.
Crocheting afghans for the Veterans in the local nursing home for Christmas this year. Already finished one.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

threw together a bunch of dump cookies this morning to use up some leftover stuff from Christmas. dates, nuts and whatnot. chopped up a bit of orange zest. goes well with dates. funny thing the dump stuff always taste better. I could clean these out but I wont.i'll freeze them for company. ~Georgia


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Made meatloaf today, one in the oven and 3 in the freezer.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I made homemade biscuits to go with dinner. They had potatoes and a little sourdough starter. They were great. I tried not to eat all of them.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Made backed oven fried chicken,brown rice,applesauce, green beans. Was very good.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

mom always made raisin bread on Bobbie Burns day. likely because it was also my sisters birthday and it was her favorite bread. I'm still striving for perfection with mine. I used a full cup of sug this time and a large knob of butter also a pinch of cinnamon. I think I've got it! the slice I cut off sure tasted like moms. i'll be sure when it's colder. ~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Your bread and dump cookies are making me hungry, Newfie! I'm trying to cut down on carbs so will someone please post pics of some terrific salads?

All I made today was a few very large piles of snow! Too tired now to do any baking!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's an idea. somebody post pics of salads. I'm not very good at them and I need to cut down too! ~Georgia


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I made a chuck roast encrusted in garlic with organic carrots, green beans and red potatoes. I won't be mashing, instead I will serve it together with a homemade gravy as is. I am crockpot cooking up hubby's black beans for his high protein lunches..he tops them with spinach and the chicken breast slices I baked with herbs while the roast was cooking..late dinner about to serve with hot rustic sourdough bread and room temp soft butter... Son brought home from scratch carrot cake from work...delicious!

I will be crocheting a scarf this evening, perhaps some spinning of art yarns.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm experimenting a bit today. anything to keep my mind off the approaching storm. I thought I would fill my madeleins with a bit of jam. I put a bit too much in because the batter is so thin and the jam sinks. they were good though if a bit messy. later I think i'll make another batch and infuse them with lemon. with a cake decorator after they are baked or I will split and fill. first I got to clean up the kitchen from the mess I made with this lot. ~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Newfie, those Madeleins look good! Unfortunately, I'm still not seeing any salad photos!

I wonder how many more miles I would have to do on the bike if I made me some of those Madeleins? Probably more miles than I could do in a day, darn it! Why does everything that tastes good have so many calories?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I know. I did make a salad but I was ashamed to post a pic. like I said not good at it. the only salad I have is potato salad which does turn out good but that is also not for people on diets. I pawned the madeleins off on my son like most of the calorie laden stuff I make. I did make an apple pie today that I will eat myself. posted it on ST kitchen. ~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Today I took pity on my kids and made chocolate chip cookies. I'm eating healthy, but they still want all the bad for me foods. Learning to find a balance isn't easy!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm busy making baby socks for two newborns. The only size reference I have for the very petite little girl is a picture my son sent me and evidence seems to suggest that her entire body is roughly the same size as his pie plate sized hands :rotfl:


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

newfieannie said:


> mom always made raisin bread on Bobbie Burns day. likely because it was also my sisters birthday and it was her favorite bread. I'm still striving for perfection with mine. I used a full cup of sug this time and a large knob of butter also a pinch of cinnamon. I think I've got it! the slice I cut off sure tasted like moms. i'll be sure when it's colder. ~Georgia


your bead is just beautiful! looks not only perfect & i could just reach in there & pinch a big hunk!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

So we are low-carbing it at our house.

I made strawberry jello and a chocolate mousse for this week's desserts. I have a ton of pork loin in the oven - a couple hunks plain for working with later in the week and some with a dijon mustard crust for tonight.

Later this week it'll be carnitas, croquettes, pork soup and a low carb version of barbacoa pork (as soon as I sit down and work out some conversions).

I thought I had a picture of some mason jar salads but apparently I deleted it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm trying a bit of cultured butter today. well, I'm actually mixing the cream with the yoghurt and laying it in the warmth today. i'll make it in a couple days. let you know how it turned out . ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Made bratwurst sausage from scratch yesterday. First time making sausage. Smoking it today.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

You all are so talented! The only thing I am making today is clean clothes and fed livestock!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

sisterpine said:


> You all are so talented! The only thing I am making today is clean clothes and fed livestock!


Some days that's all that can be asked for.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

So today's carnitas turned into pulled pork nachos with fresh home-made Pico de Gallo, guacamole, and some queso (velveeta and ro-tel)


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

The kitchen remodel saga continues: We finished putting in the new floor this weekend. Although it looks good, it doesn't look like we expected it to, so now the molding and base boards that I spent so much time sanding, staining and varnishing, don't go with the floor.

You guessed it, I spent yesterday sanding all my hard work off the wood! Today I started painting it all. I've got at least a week of painting ahead of me. I can't wait for this kitchen to be done. I am never changing it again! Ever!

Knowing how busy I would be today, I did make a Chuck Wagon Casserole for dinner tonight. Should be some leftovers for lunch, too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

finished off my butter today. this was just a pint of cream. added too much salt and had to wash it again. I've made this many times but this is the first time I've added yogurt.turned out really good. I'm going to make some fancy pats in a bit and freeze it for topping fish dishes etc. 

I also got almost a cup of lovely buttermilk from it which I'm going to make a choc. cake with in a bit. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

finished my cake. I only made a small one because there wasn't enough buttermilk to make a layer cake. nothing like buttermilk to make a moist cake. this one would melt in the mouth! topped it off with mocha frosting.~Georgia


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Newfieannie, I would love to have a big piece of that cake. Looks absolutely delicious and I hardly ever eat anything sweet.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I second Whistech, please pass me a piece of that cake. And your plates are beautiful, Newfie!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah I cut way down on sug with all my recipes. I learned long ago we don't need half the sug a recipe calls for. I only used about a quarter cup in this cake. course if I was to give you a piece of this we would have to scrape off the frosting first. ~Georgia


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Tonight is a one pot meal..baked potato soup, with cheese, chives, sour cream and bacon bits. Superbowl was way too much food..been eating leftovers...


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Left over pork roast turned into Italian Pork Stew


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

The most important thing I made today ... my last mortgage payment!

I think I may make a cake to celebrate!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's just wonderful! so happy for you. I'd definitely celebrate. ~Georgia


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

CountryMom22 said:


> The most important thing I made today ... my last mortgage payment!
> 
> I think I may make a cake to celebrate!


That is wonderful news! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Venison steak sandwiches on ciabatta with caramelized onions, sauteed red peppers, aioli and provolone.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm cooking venison also today. my son brought me in a lovely bit of stew/soup meat so I made soup. I gave him the rest of the choc. cake so I wouldn't eat it. trying to get off desserts for awhile. ~Georgia


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

The biggest part of my day is still unpacking and organizing things from the move. I did make some beard oil (which the cat knocked over my first bottle, grrr) then started planting my garden seedlings.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

I made a 3 qt pot of cheesey ham potato soup from my left-over baked pots. Dh still trying to finish up the swiss steak & vegs. Still more soup & one last srving of swiss stek, green beans & corn. Hope they are gone by tonite.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't care much for cards, so instead made a Valentine Day star for DH out of some of his old target stands. It was freezing today and those angles were miserable, but it got done with no fingers lost. Stole the idea off Pinterest of course.

Didn't feel like cooking so I pulled out a pack of frozen burgers, made sauce out of mushroom soup, gravy mix and worstershire, and it became easy salisbury steak on rice. DH gave it a thumbs up. I don't eat meat so had veggie chili dogs...they hit the spot on a cold night.


ETA...pic is sideways, who knows why...but you get the idea.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Didn't make a thing. Attended the POW/MIA chili feed instead.


----------



## 123maxbars (Dec 26, 2015)

I am carving a wooden bowl from some cherry timber.

Hope to have the video up sometime today,


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just messing around here today. seeing if I can put a few flowers on my plain lights for Easter I see them on Etsy but by the time I got them they would be close to 40 dollars and couldn't justify spending that much. I had all the lights and flowers. all I did was cut a few notches and slipped them on. knew if I took the bulb apart they wouldn't work when I put them back together. (ask me how I know?) I only did every second one because the flowers were big and didn't know how it would work. i'll go back and do the others in a bit. I still got to tweak them some. think I will hang them around my fireplace. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a salad for CM22. just a plain creamy cole slaw since that and potato is all I can manage. put on a few rasp. for color. ~Georgia


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Bread and soup...a little cooler today.


----------



## han_solo (Aug 31, 2014)

I am making sausage balls


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Finally got around to constructing more mason jar salads.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's something I've never heard of. sounds like a good idea though. I'm finishing up the rest of my projects I had started because spring is coming soon and i'll be busy in the garden. I hung the flower lights that I made above, on the fireplace mantle they look lovely!

I was planning on a pincushion or a birds nest for my little shoe but I have lots of them already so just painted a clay pot and popped it in and glued some lace on. I poked some roses in it until I can find a small cactus to fit. ~Georgia


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Two red bells, two orange bells, seven anaheim peppers, and eighteen or so jalapeÃ±os. Grand total $3.96.
Go, go gadget, dehydrator!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

First I made zucchini bread and while it was baking, tacos for dinner. The way I did the Zucchini bread was with nutmeg, kefir, coconut oil/butter both etc...it is so light and airy....hubby had three pieces...good thing I made two of them!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

cfuhrer said:


> Finally got around to constructing more mason jar salads.


And plated with fresh cracked pepper and crutons.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

I made a mess in the kitchen...does that count?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Today was Banana Bread, and Choc. Chip Cookes made with Crisco instead of Butter. Not bad either.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I made mayo. Didn't think to snap a pic before it was bottled.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm too busy cleaning today to make anything, but I sure do appreciate the salad pics from Newfie and cfuhrer!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I have three big chunks of bacon in my smokehouse smoking today... Not been fun tough.. my Hickory was too wet, and I'm fighting keeping the fire going in mud and snow


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just pulled cinnamon swirl raisin bread from the oven. this is my first time making it like this. rolling the dough etc. I usually just dump everything in together. I tried a piece and I think it's going to be a favorite. I plumped my raisins in sherry for a few hours. ~Georgia


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I started making 357 magnum cartridges today. Shooting (pun intended) for about 500. Got the brass resized to fit in the chamber, removed the spent primers, and made a good start on trimming them to length. 

The load is a 158 grain lead semi-wadd cutter bullet and 5 grains of American Select powder. It's just a light load with minimal recoil so I can practice and get proficient shooting the revolver. Using a load from the data book with American Select powder because it burns really cleanly and I don't want to be cleaning the nickle plated Smith more than I have to. I have AS on hand since I have used it for 12 gauge trap loads.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Made a cauliflower and cheese soup. It was pretty good.
Dumped a can of clams into the leftovers, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Made a chicken and rice dish for dinner with a cheese sauce over...then a bent wire necklace with S links and Bone links with green polished agates and a whale pendant for it. I will have that finished tomorrow. I can post a pic as it is what I am making.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Have started cutting out pieces for a caricature quilt for my youngest son' and his girlfriend. Need it done by middle of June. Making more grocery shopping bags. For some reason those don't come home when my sisters borrow them. Crocheting afghans for the Veterans in the local nursing home for Christmas this year.


----------



## davewittwer (Jul 7, 2015)

Re-handled an old splitting maul yesterday. My middle girl wants to learn to knit so i've been trying to learn to teach her. So far i've made a few knots.......


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

davewittwer said:


> Re-handled an old splitting maul yesterday. My middle girl wants to learn to knit so i've been trying to learn to teach her. So far i've made a few knots.......



The Fiber Arts Forum can help you with that.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Took in a couple more shirts this morning they now have hour glass shape instead of boxy T shirts. Took in a couple pairs of pants too. Changed my mind about the caricature quilt. I'll just make Sampler Quilt instead.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*Cut a few mechanic rags this morning. Then went to rec and walked my mile. *

*Came home and got the thawed 10# of chicken leg qtrs separated and back in freezer. Put two to cook so will have meat most of the week.*


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

cleaning out my fridge last night and came across some dried apricots and crushed pineapple. candied cherries etc. poked it all together and made jam today. I was almost afraid to taste it but it was lovely. made some buttermilk scones and that was my breakfast. also finished off a few more hats for my St Paddys day decorations. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made a jam roll and a lemon pie today. I'm going shopping while my son does the home care . he'll eat a good portion of this. ~Georgia


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Made a crock pot full of corn beef vegetable soup. It smells mighty fine. Be good with that homemade bread I made yesterday for supper tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

going to make a mess in the kitchen when i pull everything out of the side by side freezer & actually see what's shoved in every nook & granny.... hope it all goes back in some orderly fashion.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Working on a mixed media quilt based on a friend of mine painting. My design based on her paintings. Having fun with it. Making 2 wedding announcements;1 for April the other is my youngest son's in June. Making 3 birth announcements, babies already here, 2 girls, 1 great nephew.


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

My husband and I made a trellis yesterday for one of my vegetable beds. We were given a roll of fencing, and he had a few posts laying around.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I made a mess of my bamboo,it got a hair cut so to speak. Strawberry tried to bury her bone in it's whiskey barrel.. Finally gave her flower pot full of dirt for her dang bone.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Update; 3 of the girls birth announcements are done and framed. Working on youngest great-nephew. Just got put date on it and frame. Working on his baby quilt about half done with it. Still sketching out youngest son's wedding announcement.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Just got done simmering the bones from eight rotisserie chickens. When the broth is cooled, I'll divide it up along with the meat into freezer bags. I think that chicken pot pie may be in order for tonite.

Peace,
Curtis


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just took a chocolate cake out of the oven. Not feeling terribly creative today.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Making the following items for the freezer: chicken tacos,chicken stock,pot pies. Homemade pizza chicken with fresh vegetables made 3- 12 inch. Making some more tortillas in the morning for the week.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I made two of these benchs today, the old ones I made several years ago of pallets were starting to fall apart. These are made of scrap lumber and should hold together a bit better. I hope.

Later I will be making something for dinner using the lettuce also in the picture


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Making a micro batch of apricot Riesling jam this morning. Then I am going off to my knitting club for the afternoon.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Summer is gone and Autumn is here. time to nest again and start our baking and crafting and whatnot. I made some squash rolls today. supposed to be buns but I added an egg and turned them into rolls with lots of butter. I don't even like squash but these were delicious . I ate 2 right off the bat with a cup of tea. what are you making today? ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I have been running flat out and getting nowhere today. I have onions dehydrating and when they are finished (hopefully this evening) I will be drying some spearmint, peppermint and basil. I also have some rosemary needs harvested and dried but my big dehydrator needs its switch replacing (need to find somewhere that sells parts!!) so am having to use my little cheap round one for now.

I have started making soap again and as it gets cooler I will be making a bunch of it.


----------



## Jollyhomestead (Sep 23, 2016)

I was up before 5 am and made a batch of Bierocks for our Oktoberfest party we are having next weekend, and got them in the freezer. Then I went to my day job. TGIF!!

Kathie
www.jollyhomesteading.com


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what are Bierocks? ~Georgia


----------



## Jollyhomestead (Sep 23, 2016)

German hamburgers. They are stuffed rolls really. Filled with a mixture of ground beef, cabbage and onions. Delicious!


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

i use to make bierocks all the time. ww! forgot all about them. think i'll make a batch this week & thanks for the reminder!


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Crocheted a scarf for husband for fall weather. Started one for me.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Crocheting mug rugs for Christmas grab bag gifts.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I need to clarify that 5 dozen mug rugs are not just for me.
I'm crocheting for a group of special needs kids,who brought me 5 skeins of yarn. So they each get 4 mug rugs,2 pot holders,1 hot pad,1 dishcloth as a set. But I also keep little inexpensive gifts on hand in case someone is having really bad week. Lifts their spirits knowing someone cares. I make up little fabric bag,walk up while they're at the workshop,hang on their doorknob.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I think it's a wonderful thing you're doing MBW! ~Georgia


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I made a bunch of rescue donkeys at the sanctuary have pretty feet today 

Not about what I made today, but on Saturday I achieved something I've wanted to for a long time, I won the highly coveted first prize at the 16th annual jam tasting contests in my favorite store in town. I've tried and tried and this year I did it!

The competition is always super tough and I won by a mile this year  My prize was a $100 gift certificate so I chipped in a bit more and got a new Le Creuset enamel casserole pot.

My jam was a vanilla bean strawberry.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Made 2 pumpkin pies from the pumpkin my hub cut off the vine with a brush hog and had enough filling for a large dish of baked pie filling to eat like pudding. Very good, too.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Gives me something to do, and the kids seem to enjoy it too. Do things like this all the time. Behind the scenes worker bee. Teaching a couple of kids, how to crochet. Challenging to say the least,short attention spans. Making up little cookbooks to go with mug rugs sets.
Cookie recipes, brownie recipe, noodles,bread, menus, budgeting ideas. Put the recipes on bright 3x5 cards in small photo album(4x6) size.pick them up for little or nothing. Don't spend alot,just takes time.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bright colors


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I made some Maple Butter today. so good with hot scones! ~Georgia


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry the light didn't do justice to the crocheted mug rugs.
View attachment 57268


----------

